# Harley Owner Advice Request



## RizzDog (Nov 10, 2008)

I own a 2005 Road King Custom, which is lowered by one inch from their other touring models. I am concerned first that the bike will be hard to fit in a 23KRS. I am also wondering if I'll have any trouble loading it up the small door? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I own a dresser and mine aint lowered and its close on my shed. I would grab some friends, ride it up on the ramp and test it out. I have thought about that issue as my neighbor has a toy hauler. It it were to hit it would be at the camper, not the street. If so the only way I could think of loading it would be to block the ramp/door up off the street (to decrease the approach angle) and get some fold up ramps to make the jump form the street to your new height of the elevated ramp/door. Not sure how high it would have to be or what you would use to easily and safely prop up the ramp/door. Keep us posted.


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

If you go to our Gallery photos you will see photos of the ramp we had to build to get the bottom of the bike from scraping the threshold of the camper.

Our Dresser is not lowered and we have the 31FKW which is a bit of a steeper ramp. I think you should be fine fitting a Road King in. The tour pack on our Dresser is what makes it difficult to load.

Good luck. Don't hesitste to ask if you have more questions

T & V


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys and your awesome Harleys make me sooooo jealous.

Some day...some day...some day....


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

RizzDog said:


> I own a 2005 Road King Custom, which is lowered by one inch from their other touring models. I am concerned first that the bike will be hard to fit in a 23KRS. I am also wondering if I'll have any trouble loading it up the small door? Any help would be appreciated


Good question. We might have a similar problem with the height. We flipped the axles on our 28KRS so it's probably 4 or 5 inches higher than stock. Now I'm wondering if we'll need a ramp extension to load the bikes. I guess I'll be checking it out when we get the trailer back from the dealer in the next few days.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

HDOutbackers said:


> If you go to our Gallery photos you will see photos of the ramp we had to build to get the bottom of the bike from scraping the threshold of the camper.
> 
> Our Dresser is not lowered and we have the 31FKW which is a bit of a steeper ramp. I think you should be fine fitting a Road King in. The tour pack on our Dresser is what makes it difficult to load.
> 
> ...


It looks like you've raised the ramp by about 5 or 6 inches. Is it necessary to support the ramp at some point so it isn't tweaked by the weight of the bike?


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Keystone added about a 3 foot ramp extension (visible in the photos) and two ramp pedestals or stands to the underside of the door. I placed a single 2 x 4 under the two pedestals and a 4 x 4 under the ramp extension. The pedestals and 2 x 4 add the 5-6 inches.

With a little practice and the back wheel ramp, I learned how to take it easy and not rip the spring off the kick stand. THAT was aggravating.


----------



## openoadrver (Aug 25, 2008)

We have th3 08 23krs. When loading our bike (08Suzuki S50), I find it helpful to lower the front of the trailer to load and unload. I sat there scratching my head trying to fiqure out how to change the approach angle of the ramp(bike would high-center), then realized that the tonque of the trailer goes up and down. I work for an RV Dealership in Colorado Springs. One of our customers bought a 23krs and I was really surprised to find out that he loads a Harley Road King into his trailer. As he explains, "it only fits one way. If you don't stab it correctly, back down the ramp and try again."


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

My 05 Electra glide goes in a 23krs with no problem.
Lower the trailer before you connect to the truck if you have a problem.

Gary


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

On this subject. I have not loaded my bike in the trailer yet, is it better to load and unload prior to 
unhooking for stability?


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

roo camper said:


> On this subject. I have not loaded my bike in the trailer yet, is it better to load and unload prior to
> unhooking for stability?


I have loaded both ways and noticed no differeance at all for stability.
Gary


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

Gary said:


> On this subject. I have not loaded my bike in the trailer yet, is it better to load and unload prior to
> unhooking for stability?


I have loaded both ways and noticed no differeance at all for stability.
Gary
[/quote]

Thanks, wouldn't want to topple the whole thing over


----------



## ZoccNY (Jan 11, 2009)

I know it'll be more difficult loading, but try backing it up the ramp. This should allow you more leverage on the front suspension to unload the forks and give you a bit more clearance underneath when transitioning from the ramp into the cargo area. You should have more travel on your front forks vs. the rear suspension, thus allowing you to "lift" the front end. If you have adjustability on the rear spring(s), you might also try stiffening the compression to the stop to prevent it from squatting - just remember to adjust it back before you ride! Good luck!


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

my hubby has an 06 road glide and he added a piece of extra ramp made from metal,, it works great,,he also replaced the ramp bumpers with some taht were about 6 inches.. We just sold the outback to get a regular toyhauler as I have a deluxe and it is a pain to put into the back of the truck. Now we can put both of them into the back of the toyhauler.. I loved my outback and will miss it..


----------

